# A Request from Teacher Rick Boon to Accompany his Father to Liberation Ceremony



## Loachman (24 Apr 2015)

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/04/21/a-request-from-teacher-rick-boon-to-accompany-his-father-to-liberation-ceremonies-in-holland-has-been-denied-by-the-school-board

To Laura Cudworth:

I attended Hamlet (the original), King Lear, and Northwestern Secondary Schools in the 1960s and early 1970s. Many of my teachers in all three schools were Veterans, and Art Boon was the Company Sergeant-Major in T Company, Fourth Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment in Stratford when I joined as a Reserve (part time) Infantryman in March 1973, while still attending Northwestern. All of those men have played significant roles in my life, and none greater than Art Boon. I still see him on Remembrance Days, as I always return to Stratford for that occasion. Only a couple of the other Stratford Veterans that I know are left now.

Those who have never met Art, or those others now gone, have truly missed something.

He continues to support the people of Stratford to this day, especially Stratford's younger citizens. He cared enough to go to war so many decades ago, and he still cares about their futures today.

Northwestern Teacher Christine Ritsma, whom I know from my participation in Remembrance Day Services at Northwestern in recent years, and her colleagues there, work hard to ensure that their students are well aware of Canada's place in our world, earned by such men as Art, and, increasingly, by women. I am proud and gratified to see that my old School still maintains the Spirit, Values, and Standards that it held when I attended, even if its parent board does not.

Loreena McKennitt also understands, and I am greatly pleased (and unsurprised) to see her involvement in this matter.

I thank you, as well, and deeply, for writing this article and providing the links therein.

To Superintendent of Education Jodie Baker:

Denying Rick Boon's request to accompany Art on this trip is unbelievably shameful and small-minded. I cannot even begin to comprehend the thought processes that led to that extremely poor decision.

The Dutch government invited Art to the 70th anniversary of their liberation.

The Dutch government invited Art to the 70th anniversary of their liberation.

The DUTCH GOVERNMENT ...

Why do you suppose that they did that?

Do you have any idea at all what his presence means to the Dutch people, even after SEVENTY years? Do you have any idea at all what this invitation means to Art, who is willing to make this trip even at the age of ninety - NINETY - despite the toll that that will take on him? Do you have any idea at all what this honour means to his family?

Do you have any idea of the magnitude of the offence that you have offered to a still-grateful nation, whose school children lovingly tend the graves of those of Art's comrades who never returned to their homes and families? To Art? To Rick? To a large number of Stratford citizens and other Canadians? To me?

Yes, I take this matter personally.

A few lines from a poem by Robert Abraham come to mind: "Some men die by shrapnel, and some go down in flames, but most men perish inch by inch, in play at little games."

Art risked shrapnel, flames, and a multitude of other nastiness that you cannot fathom, and the Avon Maitland District School Board, well, the last half of that is thine.

It is not too late, however, to wake up and correct this.

Let his son go, but NOT unpaid as he requested. Pay him for his time. It is a small, small price compared to what Art has done for you, seventy-one years ago, and still today.

Please see to it, and quickly.

Loachman
formerly of Stratford


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Apr 2015)

Awesome letter....


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Apr 2015)

Yes, awesome.  The good citizens of Dalen in Northern Holland have not forgotten my uncle Walt and his crew who are buried in the Protestant graveyard of this town.  They tend to their graves and pay them the honours and respect of a grateful people.  

I do wonder at how many small minded people there are in today's society who only view such men as Mr. Boon as warmongers and current veterans and members as little better than war criminals.  At times it makes me wonder why I bother doing what I do for these ungrateful bastards of which they seem to spring forth like the Hydra of myth and legend as they multiply.  

I do hope that the members of this school board don't have those types amongst their number.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2015)

A sad commentary that Canadians are so overshadowed by the Dutch in paying respect towards those who liberated not only the Netherlands, but Europe, from they yoke of Nazi tyranny.  A sad commentary on a School Board who show no compassion towards an aging Veteran travelling, probably for the last time, to be so honoured by a grateful nation, and not having his son, a History teacher no less, accompany him.  A sad commentary that these small minded people are empowered with educating our youth.

As mentioned in the article, there is a petition to sign in the hope that this uncompassionate decision be overturned/reversed.  Hopefully saner heads prevail.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Apr 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A sad commentary that Canadians are so overshadowed by the Dutch in paying respect towards those who liberated not only the Netherlands, but Europe, from they yoke of Nazi tyranny.  A sad commentary on a School Board who show no compassion towards an aging Veteran travelling, probably for the last time, to be so honoured by a grateful nation, and not having his son, a History teacher no less, accompany him.  A sad commentary that these small minded people are empowered with educating our youth.
> 
> As mentioned in the article, there is a petition to sign in the hope that this uncompassionate decision be overturned/reversed.  Hopefully saner heads prevail.



Why rely on the government? Crowd source the cash and eff 'em all in Ottawa....


----------



## Loachman (25 Apr 2015)

It has nothing to do with Ottawa or money. The problem is the local school board, which will not even allow Art's son unpaid time off to accompany him.

Read the article, and sign the petition please. They may yet bend to pressure, but there isn't much time left.


----------



## Loachman (25 Apr 2015)

I have been in contact with Loreena McKennitt's staff. Loreena's website has more information at http://loreenamckennitt.com/veteran/

The latest Stratford Beacon-Herald article is below.

Please sign the petition at the link at the end of the article. There is not much time left.

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/04/24/-loreena-mckennitt-will-present-petition-letters-to-amdsb-on-monday

Loreena McKennitt will present petition, letters to AMDSB on Monday 	

Laura Cudworth

By Laura Cudworth, The Beacon Herald 

Friday, April 24, 2015 10:11:57 EDT AM  

Art Boon deserves more from school board

With just one week left before a 90-year-old veteran is supposed to depart for The Netherlands to mark the 70th anniversary of the liberation, his trip is clouded with uncertainty.

Art Boon, a decorated Second World War veteran, was invited to attend the commemoration services by the Dutch government. His son Rick Boon, a history teacher, is his companion on overseas trips.

When Rick requested an unpaid leave from human resources staff at the Avon Maitland District School Board that request was denied.

In response, international singer/songwriter Loreena McKennitt started an online petition and invited citizens to write a letter in support of the Boon family.

"Although this particular instance may involve a World War II veteran, I believe the principle involved is a much greater one, around which more and more Canadians are becoming aware and concerned... that of supporting their Canadian Forces members, past and present, and their families," she wrote in an open letter.

The public reaction has been swift but it appears the school board might not to budge.

Steve Howe, manager of communications for the board couldn't speak specifically about Rick's request for unpaid leave or the board's reasons for denying the request. In general terms, it would be up to human resources staff to reverse the verdict.

"Once a decision is made on an employee request it's rare that decision is reconsidered," he noted.

Stratford trustee Alyson Kent said the trustees can't overturn a staff decision but they do have a role to play.

"My role is to make sure the board office is aware the community is upset and they're behind the Boon family," Kent said.

She said she's in the process of doing that now.

If there's any doubt about the community's feelings, board staff will see it for themselves on Monday. McKennitt will present the board with letters and a petition at 12:30 p.m. at the board office in Seaforth. She's inviting any members of the public who are able to attend at the office as well.

The sacrifices made by Boon should be honoured and repaid, she suggested. This campaign is a call to action.

"It's one thing to be sympathetic but we must move to be soldiers of democracy."

Neither Boon or his son have spoken publicly about the human resources decision.

Board chair Randy Wagler said he couldn't comment on whether or not staff might have a change of heart.

"The issue isn't so much about Art Boon but his son and what the board can or can't do for his son," Wagler said.

But that's not the way many in the community see it. By denying Rick's request, the board automatically denies Boon the opportunity to travel abroad with his son by his side.

"The man fought for everything that we enjoy today. Do what is right. What will it cost the board? Show some class," one reader wrote on The Beacon Herald website.

Boon's contributions and generosity are well known in Stratford. He's spent countless hours in AMDSB classrooms educating students about the Second World War through his personal experience.

"I would like to say, as a Canadian, I'm grateful for all veterans including Art Boon. And also, as a parent of students in the board and a trustee in the community, I'm thankful for the time (Boon) has spent speaking to students in our board about the war," Kent said. "I think it's really important."

Boon and his son have also been instrumental in organizing Remembrance Day services in Stratford.

Boon was a gunner in a tank and landed at Normandy on D-Day. In 2005 he was awarded The National Order of the Legion of Honour - the highest award given by the French government. Recently, Boon made sure other local veterans entitled to the honour were granted the award.

McKennitt will collect letters and signatures until 9 a.m. Monday. To sign the petition go to

 http://www.activism.com/en_CA/petition/veteran-finds-obstacles-in-attending-commemoration-in-netherlands/65303

laura.cudworth@sunmedia.ca


----------



## Loachman (25 Apr 2015)

An earlier article, before the school board discovered stupidity...

Art was "younger than most" because he lied about his age in order to join - twice, I believe.

And he's not one to complain about much, but "you can't even buy a drink over there" would be typical.

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/04/08/local-veteran-art-boon-headed-to-holland-for-the-70th-anniversary-of-the-liberation-of-the-country-in-may

Local veteran Art Boon headed to Holland for the 70th anniversary of the liberation of the country in May 	

By Laura Cudworth, The Beacon Herald 

Wednesday, April 8, 2015 5:44:14 EDT PM  

'They were our heroes'

For Second World War veteran Art Boon it doesn't seem like 70 years have passed since the liberation of Holland.

He was just a kid when he signed up with the Perth Regiment and then moved to the 19th Field Regiment. He was a gunner in a tank and landed on the beaches at Normandy, like thousands of other young men, on D-Day. He made the trip back to France to mark the 70th anniversary of the ambitious battle last year.

He thought that might be his last. But he was encouraged to attend this year and it's a privilege he couldn't turn his back on.

He will pack his uniform again and make the trek back to Holland in a few weeks to represent both regiments at commemoration events marking the milestone anniversary of the liberation in May.

"It'll be quite the experience," Boon said.

"You run into the children now of the people who were there when we liberated it."

Ceremonies will take place at Canadian war cemeteries and in key communities from May 2-9.

"It's a privilege to go and have the country invite you back," he said.

In 1984, there were 85 Perth vets who travelled back to Holland, Boon recalled. It's likely this time around he will be the only one.

"When I look at the ages, now the average age is 95. I'm only 90 because I was younger than most," he said.

He knows how gruelling the trip can be but he's urging any local veterans who are able to travel to apply for up to $2,000 of travel assistance from the federal government by calling 1-866-522-2122.

During the war, Boon and Canadians like him would find themselves in Belgium and northern Holland as the Allies advanced through Europe.

Before reaching Holland, the Canadian First Army fought hard battles to push the German occupiers from the shores of the Scheldt River to ensure a steady stream of supplies for the Allies.

By the time Canadian troops crossed into Holland in the fall of 1944 the Dutch people were in desperate straights. The country had been occupied since May 1940 and food supplies were exhausted. That winter of 1944-45 was known as the Hunger Winter.

"Many Dutch in the north starved. They were down to eating tulips," Boon said.

The advance on the western part of the country came to a temporary halt in late April and a truce was called. Canadians dropped food supplies. To show their gratitude many civilians painted “Thank You Canadians” on their rooftops.

More than 7,600 Canadians died to liberate the Netherlands. It was flat and difficult to find cover. There wasn't a lot of air support either because of the risk to civilians, Boon added.

The gratitude Dutch citizens felt then, has been passed down from one generation to the next. It's evident in the way Canadian war cemeteries are cared for and by the enthusiasm in which Canadian veterans are received.

Boon himself has been on the receiving end of that enthusiasm. On one trip back to mark the liberation some of the Canadian veterans stopped into a bar for a drink after a parade. They were the centre of attention.

"Sometimes it gets embarrassing, you can't even buy a drink over there," he said.

Finally, the Canadians asked them to stop and insisted on buying a round, he added.

Boon plans to visit some of the families he's gotten to know over the past 50 years between official ceremonies. He plans to go to the province of Friesland and the capital Leeuwarden as well as Sneek were The Perth Regiment was bilotted.

German soldiers in Holland surrendered on May 5, 1945. All German forces surrendered May 7.

laura.cudworth@sunmedia.ca


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Apr 2015)

Signed and shared on my FB.


----------



## Loachman (26 Apr 2015)

Thanks - and to anybody else who signed.


----------



## Edward Campbell (26 Apr 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Thanks - and to anybody else who signed.




The petition has been circulated within The RCR Association ~ it's getting traction, I think.


----------



## Loachman (27 Apr 2015)

And these people are in charge of moulding our youth, and thereby setting the future course of this Nation for which CWO (Retired) Art Boon fought:

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/04/27/avon-maitland-district-school-board-stands-by-decision-to-deny-unpaid-leave-to-teacher-hoping-to-accompany-veteran-father-art-boon-to-70th-anniversary-celebrations-of-the-liberation-of-the-netherlands

Avon Maitland District School Board stands by decision to deny unpaid leave to teacher hoping to accompany veteran father Art Boon to 70th anniversary celebrations of the liberation of the Netherlands 

Beacon Herald staff

Monday, April 27, 2015 1:49:52 EDT PM 

Despite a petition with more than 2,000 signatures and an impassioned speech from renowned musician Loreena McKennitt, the Avon Maitland District School Board will not be reversing its decision to deny unpaid leave to a teacher who wanted to accompany his veteran father to the Netherlands.

The decision denies teacher Rick Boon the requested two-week leave to accompany father Art Boon, a veteran who was part of D-Day and the liberation of the Netherland, to the Netherlands. Art Boon has been invited by the Dutch government to take part in the 70th anniversary celebrations of the liberation of the Netherlands. His flight is scheduled to leave Friday.

A statement from director of education Ted Doherty, dated Sunday, was released just hours before McKennitt delivered the petition support the Boons.

The statement from the board reads:

At the Avon Maitland District School Board, our first priority is to ensure the best learning environment for our students. When something distracts us from this mission, is causes concern.

Recently there has been public discussion regarding Mr. Art Boon Sr., who has been an important contributor to our learning environment for a number of years. Mr. Boon has worked closely with the Board, our teachers and our students to share his experiences in the Second World War. A recent decision on a leave of absence request for his son, who is one of our teachers, was never intended to be a slight against Mr. Boon or the important role he has played both in serving our country and in preserving history for our students.

The issue of in-year leaves of absence for school-based staff, particularly for teachers, is one that the Board takes very seriously. We feel strongly that the best environment for students is one where there is consistency in teaching.

We receive a number of requests for these leaves each year, many based on compelling circumstances. As was the case in this decision, a number of factors were considered. These include:

1. How many previous leaves have been requested by and granted to an employee, and how recently have these leaves occurred?

2. Has the employee chosen to use other kinds of leave to attend ceremonial events on past occasions?

3. How long is the requested leave, where are we in the school year, and what impact will the requested leave have on the students in the classroom and other staff?

4. Has discussion taken place and have expectations and mutual understandings been clearly expressed regarding future requests from the employee?

There is no question that our teachers and the life experience they bring to the classroom play key roles in the lives and development of our students. However, we are committed to ensuring that all decisions with regard to human resource issues, such as in-year leaves for school-based staff, take into account our need to ensure the best learning environment for our students and fairness and respect for all of our employees.


----------



## Teager (27 Apr 2015)

> The issue of in-year leaves of absence for school-based staff, particularly for teachers, is one that the Board takes very seriously. We feel strongly that the best environment for students is one where there is consistency in teaching.



Ya right find that hard to believe especially when they are on strike. Consistency doesn't matter then. I wish there was another way for Arts son to attend. Was hoping for a better outcome.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2015)

WOW!  The Avon Maitland District School Board really are in-compassionate bores.  I sure hope that the population that they serve remember these actions in the near future and turf the lot of them.


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Apr 2015)

And yet if a teacher, any teacher, were out of action for an extended period for say, a medical condition like mononucleosis, a supply teacher would be brought in from the available pool to cover the sick teacher's portfolio.  The Board has set its jaw and is trying to save face.  Too bad we can't crowd source Boon Jr.'s salary, so that he can give his notice and tell the board he is resigning on principle.  

G2G


----------



## Loachman (27 Apr 2015)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/musician-petitioning-for-ont-teacher-to-attend-wwii-ceremony-with-elderly-father-1.2346239?hootPostID=b1984a227fb0b0235dd632a9a18507b4

Musician petitioning for Ont. teacher to attend WWII ceremony with elderly father

Sonja Puzic, CTVNews.ca 
Published Monday, April 27, 2015 6:49AM EDT 
Last Updated Monday, April 27, 2015 12:44PM EDT 

An Ontario teacher who was denied unpaid leave to take his 90-year-old father to a Second World War ceremony in Holland is getting support from strangers across the country thanks to the efforts of a Canadian musician.

Loreena McKennitt, a Celtic musician from Manitoba, started an online petition on behalf of Rick Boon, who had asked for time off to take his veteran father, Art Boon, to the ceremony. The event will be marking the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Holland from German occupation.

Boon had travelled with his father to other commemoration events in the past and he is the only family member available to accompany him, according to the petition.

But the Avon Maitland District School Board in Stratford, Ont., denied Boon’s request for unpaid leave because “they have supported (Boon) and his father sufficiently in past years,” the petition says.

Art Boon told CTV Kitchener by phone Sunday that he’s very upset. He said he wants his son to accompany him to Holland because it may be his last trip overseas. 

As of Monday afternoon, more than 1,600 people had signed the petition. Many of them slammed the school board’s decision as “unpatriotic” and disrespectful to veterans and their families.

“I am appalled about the lack of respect that this shows for Mr. Boon and his son,” Glen Miller from Vancouver wrote. “Do you not have substitute teachers?”

The petition, along with dozens of letters of support, is being delivered to the school board on Monday.

According to The Beacon Herald newspaper, Art Boon fought on the beaches of Normandy on D-Day. He is known in Stratford for speaking to students in classrooms and at Remembrance Day assemblies.

In a statement, the school board said denying Boon’s request for unpaid leave “was never intended to be a slight” against his father.

“The issue of in-year leaves of absence for school-based staff, particularly for teachers, is one that the board takes very seriously,” the statement said.

The board said a number of factors are considered when a teacher requests a leave of absence, such as how many previous absences had been granted, how long the teacher will be away and how that will impact the students. 

The school board confirmed to CTV News that Boon had been granted several previous absences. The board said he agreed that last year would be the final one. But when his father was invited to attend the ceremony in Holland, he requested another leave.

The ceremony the Boons planned to attend will take place from May 1 to 10.

With files from CTV Kitchener and CTV’s Peter Akman


----------



## Loachman (27 Apr 2015)

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/04/24/dutch-canadian-woman-who-survived-nazi-occupation-calls-on-avon-maitland-district-school-board-to-allow-teacher-to-accompany-veteran-father-art-boon-to-liberation-celebration

Dutch-Canadian woman who survived Nazi occupation calls on Avon Maitland District School Board to allow teacher to accompany veteran father Art Boon to liberation celebration 

By Laura Cudworth, The Beacon Herald 

Friday, April 24, 2015 6:35:33 EDT PM 

Wilma Van Bussel was 10 years old when Art Boon and other Canadian troops liberated her town of Rotterdam in The Netherlands. She is dismayed that Rick Boon's employer, the Avon Maitland District school board, has denied his request for unpaid leave to accompany his 90 year old father Art Boon on a trip to The Netherlands mark the 70th anniversary of the liberation. She was photographed at her home in Ilderton, Ont. on Friday April 24, 2015. (Derek Ruttan/The London Free Press/Postmedia Network)

When Canadian tanks rolled through Rotterdam and the Nazi stranglehold finally lifted, one of the soldiers asked 10-year-old Wilma Van Bussel for a kiss.

He pulled a picture out of his pocket of a little girl about the same age, likely the daughter he was missing.

Van Bussel regrets she'll never know who he was. But all Canadian veterans have come to represent the man who risked everything for the liberation of her family and the Netherlands.

“They were our heroes. Even though we were so hungry and desperate, we danced in the street,” she said.

“I'll be forever, forever so grateful.”

That's why the 80-year-old proud Dutch-Canadian offered $100 to cover any losses the Avon Maitland District School Board might incur if they allow one of their teachers, Rick Boon, to accompany his veteran father Art Boon to the Netherlands to commemorate the 70th anniversary of the liberation.

“This is something that's very dear to my heart,” said Van Bussel of Ilderton, who was moved by Boon's story in the news.

Unfortunately, it's not money that's the issue. Rick asked for an unpaid leave from the school board. His request was denied for reasons the board has not revealed, saying it can`t discuss an individual employee's situation publicly.

“We have supported Mr. Art Boon on a number of previous ventures to ceremonies in Europe,” was all that Steve Howe, manager of communications for the board, would say on Friday.

With one week left before Boon is supposed to leave, the board hasn't reversed its decision. Neither Rick nor Art Boon have spoken publicly about the denied request.

The Second World War was brutal for the Dutch people, who were occupied by Nazi Germany in May 1940 and didn't again enjoy their sovereignty until May 1945. It was a dreadful five years. An active underground fought back and, in a past interview, Boon himself praised their effectiveness. Van Bussel's own father was part of that network.

It was a time of misery, particularly during the Hunger Winter of 1944-45. Food was running out, and the population was starving and eating tulip bulbs to survive. In Rotterdam, they didn't have even that.

“I saw people walking on the sidewalk just slumping over, falling into the gutter,” Van Bussel said.

Her own mother wouldn't have lasted another two weeks, she said. She weighed less than 100 pounds by the time the Canadians came through.

She remembers sitting on the roof watching the planes fly over as they were dropping food.

Van Bussel has never met Art Boon but, to her, he represents all the soldiers who camped down by the river in her hometown and shared what they had. A soldier gave her brother a pack of cigarettes for their dad.

As a young man, Boon joined the Perth Regiment but switched to the 19th Field Regiment that saw action in France, Belgium and the Netherlands before finally ending in Germany. He was a gunner in a tank overseas, but at home he's been an advocate for other veterans.

The connection between the Netherlands and Canada will live on because people such as Van Bussel and Art Boon talk about it.

But the number of people here who understand what it is to look into the eyes of starving civilians, standing in the rubble of what was once their homes, is on a steep decline. There will come a day when there are none.

And that is a day Van Bussel dreads because she believes the way to avoid war and suffering is to remember it.

Boon has been a tireless volunteer in AMDSB schools. He has relived his own experiences and answered any questions asked to make sure generations of young people here know what happened over there.

Former Dutch Consul Dirk ter Vrugt describes the relationship between Canada and the Netherlands as “symbiotic.” The Dutch are grateful for the Canadians who served and the Canadians are grateful for the heartfelt recognition.

“It's an emotional situation. I've seen vets cry with the recognition they get in Holland,” he said.

It's recognition London North Centre MP Susan Truppe wants to be sure Boon gets both here and abroad.

“I hope the board does the right thing and allows his son to travel with him. Who's a better companion to travel with him than his son? We'll be watching,” Truppe said Friday.

Stratford is known primarily for its Shakespearean Theatre, but there is a generation of Dutch who knew Stratford as home. A battalion of Dutch conscripts was stationed in Stratford. While Princess Juliana of the Netherlands was in exile in Ottawa, she visited them here.

A reminder of the bond forged back then stands to this day in parkland near the Lions Pool. It's a statue of hands holding a dove with the inscription “To the people of Stratford in grateful memory of their kindness and hospitality to the soldiers of the oppressed Netherlands.”

Many who have taken up Boon`s cause seem to feel that if the Dutch haven't forgotten the sacrifices of Canadians, then neither should we.

A petition started by Loreena McKennitt asking the school board to reconsider can be found at http://www.activism.com/en_CA/petition/veteran-finds-obstacles-in-attending-commemoration-in-netherlands/65303.

laura.cudworth@sunmedia.ca


----------



## Loachman (28 Apr 2015)

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/04/27/avon-maitland-district-school-board-stands-by-decision-to-deny-unpaid-leave-to-teacher-hoping-to-accompany-veteran-father-art-boon-to-70th-anniversary-celebrations-of-the-liberation-of-the-netherlands

Avon Maitland District School Board stands by decision to deny unpaid leave to teacher hoping to accompany veteran father Art Boon to Netherlands liberation celebration 17

By Laura Cudworth, The Beacon Herald 

Tuesday, April 28, 2015 8:48:17 EDT AM 
Veteran Art Boon will be in a high school history class on Wednesday sharing his experiences from the Second World War in spite of his disappointment regarding a school board decision affecting his upcoming trip to the Netherlands.

Boon had hoped his son Rick, a teacher at the Avon Maitland District School Board, would accompany him on Friday to participate in commemoration ceremonies marking the liberation of the country. He was invited back by the Dutch government and will likely be the only representative from this area.

“This being the 70th one, we don't have as many people on the ground now from the Second World War, so it's special," Boon said Monday. "Last year, there were only about 20 from the D-Day landing mainly because they couldn't travel. Age makes an awful difference."

Despite mounting public and political pressure, the request for unpaid leave was denied and will not be reversed the board confirmed Monday.

"We have a great deal of respect for Art Boon and what he's done, not just for our schools, obviously, but for our country. And I think our students and staff really appreciate his work and veterans, but we've never made this about Mr. (Art) Boon.

"We were faced with a decision about one of our employees and that's how we've dealt with it," Ted Doherty, the AMDSB director of education, said in an interview at the board office in Seaforth Monday.

The 90-year-old veteran, in his first interview since a petition and letter-writing campaign started last week, said he wasn't terribly surprised by the decision, which has caused him to lose respect for the board.

"That wouldn't stop me from still going into the schools and talking to the children, who I have great respect for, and the teachers in those schools all through this board are just excellent."

When renowned singer-songwriter Loreena McKennitt heard about the board’s decision, she started the petition and an advocacy campaign asking the board to reconsider.

Monday afternoon, McKennitt and legion Chaplain Lorne Mitchell presented the board with the petition, which had more than 2,000 signatures and letters sent from around the country.

Two vans full of supporters looked on and then applauded as McKennitt and Mitchell spoke in the front of the board offices.

McKennitt expressed her disappointment regarding a statement sent to media by the board on Sunday night, prior to the letters and petitions being presented, suggesting the decision would not be reversed.

"Knowing we were coming, it was my hope and intention, as no doubt it was yours, that our collective voices would stand for something and would be taken into consideration in further deliberations," she said told supporters.

McKennitt has organized a public meeting for 7:30 p.m. Thursday at the Stratford City Hall auditorium so residents can discuss the matter further.

"If they do not grant Rick Boon leave, I think there are lessons to be learned in this. How did we get to a situation like this? How did we get to this situation which seems so obvious to so many other people?"

McKennitt said it was worth the fight, no matter what happens, and she has no regrets. Mitchell called the decision "deeply disappointing" and lacking compassion.

Meanwhile, in Ottawa, Perth-Wellington MP Gary Schellenberger made a statement in the House of Commons calling the board’s decision a "travesty."

"Our government strongly condemns this decision and calls on the Avon Maitland District School Board to allow Rick Boon to travel with his father to be honoured.

"This is about respect for veterans and their families, and our Conservative government stands firmly behind the Boon family," he said

Boon's son has travelled with him in the past, including last year to France for the 70th anniversary of D-Day. The board allowed Rick Boon leave on that occasion. The board said the timing and number of previous leaves are among the considerations when dealing with requests.

It's that past travel experience that makes Art Boon most comfortable travelling with his son.

"He knows what I do. Sometimes in the airport, it's not an easy time and he knows my medical needs," Art Boon said.

Art Boon said he is determined to go to the Netherlands anyway and will work out other arrangements, saying he did have a "Plan B."

"I was hoping I wouldn't have to scramble in the last week," he said.

Though the experience has left a bad taste in his mouth, the outpouring of public support heartened him.

"The thing that amazes me and what you don't realize are the people that support you. I've had phone calls and so has my son coming in from all over the country. Some people on the trip with us last year to Normandy have phoned as well."

Boon landed on the beaches at Normandy on D-Day in a tank and fought his way through France, Belgium and the Netherlands before ending the war in Germany. He recalled sitting in a Dutch home where they were eating tulip bulbs.

"And also just the chaff off the wheat for cereal. They even tried to give us some of that," he said.

He still chokes up when he recalls the Dutch children who were starving to death.

"They got a lot of our food. Naturally, you can't just see a kid starve to death," he said.

There's been nothing but appreciation from the people in the Netherlands ever since, he said.

laura.cudworth@sunmedia.ca


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 Apr 2015)

I was listening to CBC Radio this morning and they had a clip from the Avon school board spokesman who stated " that if you knew the facts behind this, you would agree with out decision" or words to that effect. Of course, nothing about what those actual facts are.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Apr 2015)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> I was listening to CBC Radio this morning and they had a clip from the Avon school board spokesman who stated " that if you knew the facts behind this, you would agree with out decision" or words to that effect. Of course, nothing about what those actual facts are.



Of course not, classic "I know something you don't know" line of defense for boneheaded decisions.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Apr 2015)

Here's a fact -  some people really deserve a punch in the face.

Sorry if any of the mamby-pambys find that offensive.


----------



## Loachman (29 Apr 2015)

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/04/29/support-for-veteran-art-boon-continues-from-across-the-community-including-students-who-plan-protest

Support for Veteran Art Boon continues from across the community including students who plan protest 

By Laura Cudworth, The Beacon Herald 

Wednesday, April 29, 2015 10:48:38 EDT AM 

The president of the Elementary Teachers' Federation of Ontario District 8, expressed his disappointment Wednesday morning about a decision that will deny a teacher the opportunity to accompany his father, a Second World War veteran, to liberation ceremonies in the Netherlands.

Kent Cleland said the Avon Maitland District School Board had options it chose not to exercise when making its decision about whether or not to grant teacher Rick Boon unpaid leave to travel with his father Art Boon.

"Applying for and granting leaves of absence is a contractual issue covered by our local collective agreement. The board has the ability to approve or deny requests for leaves. In this case, the board exercised its discretion in an arbitrary and unfair manner when it denied the teacher the opportunity to attend a once in a lifetime event that can never be replicated," Kent said.

He added the trip would provide a unique educational opportunity.

Rick Boon has not spoken publicly about the decision and has not filed a grievance. Cleland said no grievance was filed because Rick Boon just wanted what was best for his father.

Art Boon was invited by the Dutch government to attend liberation ceremonies. Boon, 90, was counting on making the trip with his son. But time is running out as Boon is scheduled to leave Friday.

Art Boon has been a mainstay in local schools sharing his experiences of the war and he plans to attend a history class at Northwestern Secondary School Wednesday afternoon.

At the same time, students at Central Secondary School have organized a peaceful protest at noon in support of Art Boon called #noonforboon.

Before they walk out, Perth-Wellington MPP Randy Pettapiece will ask a question in Question Period at about 11:30 a.m. regarding the Boon controversy.

World-renowned musician Loreena McKennitt will also host a public meeting Thursday night at the Stratford City Hall Auditorium starting at 7:30 p.m. The evening will explore the "lessons learned" regarding the denial and resulting public outcry.

There panel will be moderated by writer/broadcaster Ted Barris with panel invitees including AMDSB trustees, Art Boon and Loreena McKennitt. Public participation will also be encouraged.

McKennitt has been a strong supporter of the Boons and started a petition and letter campaign last week. The letters and signatures were presented to the board on Monday. She has also sought legal advice regarding the issue from Toronto lawyer Michael Watson. Last night, he asked school board trustees to develop a policy for leaves of absence specific to events commemorating conflicts in which the Canadian military played a role.

laura.cudworth@sunmedia.ca


----------



## Loachman (29 Apr 2015)

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/04/28/avon-maitland-school-board-is-under-fire-for-refusing-to-grant-rick-boon-unpaid-leave-to-accompany-his-dad-to-celebrations

Avon Maitland school board is under fire for refusing to grant Rick Boon unpaid leave to accompany his dad to celebrations 

By Bruce Urquhart, Postmedia Network 

Tuesday, April 28, 2015 10:02:22 EDT PM 

STRATFORD - The public outcry is growing.

What began as a trickle last week has became a torrent of criticism as the Stratford-area public school board stands firm, refusing to reverse a decision to deny a teacher unpaid leave to accompany his war veteran father to next week’s 70th-anniversary liberation celebrations in the Netherlands.

Canadians from across the country have taken to social media to denounce the Avon Maitland District school board for not granting history teacher Rick Boon his request for two weeks off to accompany his father, liberation veteran Art Boon, on the strenuous journey.

Tuesday, on Facebook, an Avon Maitland District school board post of its statement explaining its decision had drawn hundreds of angry comments. The page also came under a barrage of other derisive posts.

"The (school board) becomes more of an embarrassment to Stratford’s citizens and its students as the Boon decision gains national notoriety," Kate Sanderson wrote in one post. "Face-saving over a head-smackingly poor decision by petty bureaucrats is no way to show support for our history or its heroes. A lesson in what not to teach, for us all."

Even a post about an upcoming educational workshop in Stratford drew public ire.

"How about bring someone in to lead a workshop with your brass on how to respect our veterans," wrote Londoner Adam Holowitz.

Boon, 90, an old tank gunner, has been invited by the Dutch to take part in the ceremonies in Holland, a tiny country whose German occupation during the Second World War was broken with crucial help from Canadians, more than 7,600 of whom died in the cause.

Next Tuesday is the 70th anniversary of the German surrender.

Since the story broke last week, legions of Canadians have signed an online petition organized by acclaimed musician Loreena McKennitt, trying to get Boon to Holland, and his story has boomeranged nationwide. His case was also plugged on the floor of the House of Commons by MP Gary Schellenberger, a Stratford-area MP, who called the board’s decision a "travesty."

Even CBC TV comedian Rick Mercer weighed in, taking this swipe at the board in a tweet: "Avon Maitland School Board proudly stands by decision to be cruel & unusual to 90-year-old Second World War veteran."

The school board has been quiet since a statement late Sunday about its decision, which indicated the timing of the request and number of previous leaves granted were considerations.

A decorated D-Day veteran, Art Boon has travelled to Europe before with his son on leave from work.

"He knows what I do," the veteran said of his son.

"Sometimes in the airport, it’s not an easy time and he knows my medical needs."

With files by Laura Cudworth, Stratford Beacon Herald

--- --- ---

FLAK ON SOCIAL MEDIA

Among the reaction:

Shame on the powers that be. — Jeff Buhrow

"Without the sacrifice of our veterans, the (school) board may not have jobs; there may be no country. in fact." — Peg Hutnick

"Time for the school board to give back. Art Boon has contributed to the school and asked for nothing in return. Let his son accompany him. — James Randall Lowe


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2015)

WARMINGTON
War vet's plight strikes nerve with readers
http://www.torontosun.com/2015/04/29/war-vets-plight-strikes-nerve-with-readers


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Apr 2015)

I'll bet the board trustee's are already practicing retirement speeches for after the next local elections.


----------



## Loachman (29 Apr 2015)

It takes a lot to impress me.

This story did:

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/04/29/peaceful-student-protest-at-central-secondary-school-in-honour-of-veteran-art-boon

Peaceful student protest at Central Secondary School in honour of veteran Art Boon

By Laura Cudworth, The Beacon Herald 

Wednesday, April 29, 2015 5:16:52 EDT PM 

The claim teenagers are entitled and don't know their own history could not be made Wednesday afternoon as they filed out of their high school to show their gratitude toward a local veteran.

That veteran is 90-year-old Art Boon. He is scheduled to leave for the Netherlands on Friday to participate in liberation ceremonies over the next two weeks. His son Rick Boon, a teacher at the Avon Maitland District School Board, requested an unpaid leave to accompany his father. That request was denied.

On Tuesday night, as teenagers do, they were talking on social media about the decision. By 10 p.m. a group of students at Central Secondary School came up with the idea of a peaceful walkout for the following afternoon and dubbed it #noonforboon.

"It's the whole idea of pay it forward," said Mariana Buchanan, co-organizer. "He's given so much to us, we want to give something back to him."

At 12 p.m. Wednesday about 100 students gathered outside the school chanting "do the right thing" and holding signs with slogans like "respect our heroes." Moments later they broke into a hearty chorus of O Canada.

They marched to the cenotaph and took up their chant once again.

"I was upset from the get go, I was very upset about this. I thought it was something that goes beyond careers and teachers and students and the board, it's really a matter of national pride," said Nat MacPherson, co-organizer.

From the school board's perspective, it's a matter between an employer and employee. The board released a statement early this week listing some of the considerations taken into account when leave requests are submitted including the length of the leave and the impact it will have on students and other teachers.

"We have supported Art Boon many times in the past by granting leaves to his son," said Steve Howe, manager of communications for the school board.

The school board has stood firmly behind its decision.

"Ideally the board would go back on its decision but at the very least we would like other people to see us as high school students who have their own opinion and we'd like to be heard," said Myles Avigdor, co-organizer. "I doubt they're going to budge."

Even with that doubt, one of the key messages was of gratitude toward Boon for both his service during the Second World War and his service as a speaker in their schools.

Boon wasn't at the protest but he heard about it afterwards.

"I appreciate their support and I always enjoy talking to them," Boon said.

He added, he hates to see kids walk out of school because that's where they belong, but he was glad to hear they went to the cenotaph which he called "sacred ground" for veterans.

laura.cudworth@sunmedia.ca


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2015)

More of the latest via e-mail dated today (attached) - highlights mine:


> Over 25,000 Canadians have now signed a petition asking that  Stratford history teacher Rick Boon be granted unpaid time off to join his veteran father Art in Holland where he’ll be honoured D-Day anniversary ceremonies.
> 
> Art Boon is a 90-year-old Canadian World War II veteran who was among the first troops to storm the beaches of Normandy on D-Day and go on to liberate France and Holland from the Nazis. Holland’s government has invited Art to return there next week to commemorate the liberation’s 70th anniversary. His son Rick planned to join him to celebrate this proud moment, but has been unable to convince his employer, the Avon Maitland District School Board, to give him the time off work to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 May 2015)

The latest (wonder who the dude in uniform is?):


> Veteran Art Boon will fly to the Netherlands Friday night to take part in ceremonies marking the 70th anniversary of the country’s liberation from the Nazis.
> 
> Jamie Boon, his 20-year-old grandson, will be by his side.
> 
> Not making the trip will be Art Boon’s son Rick. The decision by the Avon Maitland District school board to deny Rick Boon’s request for unpaid leave sparked a wave of public and political indignation that resulted Thursday in a community meeting in Stratford and *sharp criticism of the board by federal Veterans Affairs Minister Erin O’Toole* ....


Interesting intervention by said Minister ....


> The Minister of Veterans Affairs is urging the Avon Maitland District School Board to reverse its decision and allow a teacher to attend a special Second World War ceremony overseas with his 90-year-old veteran father.
> 
> Rick Boon’s father Art has been invited to attend a ceremony in Holland to commemorate the 70th anniversary of the liberation of the Netherlands from German occupation.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2015)

Good to see that Art's grandson will accompany him on this trip. 

I disagree with the Minister of Veteran's Affairs using his position to intervene and ask the School Board to change their decision.  I see nothing wrong with him having joined the petition as Mr. O'Toole, but find it outside of his bounds to use his position as a Federal Minister to contact the School Board.  

I agree with the Minister's comment:  “Sticking to your guns when the guns are pointed the wrong way is not leadership.”


----------



## Loachman (1 May 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> (wonder who the dude in uniform is?)



Somebody from 4 RCR, but I do not recognize him.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 May 2015)

This is becoming surreal.

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/05/01/last-minute-decision-means-veteran-art-boon-could-have-his-son-along-on-commemoration-trip-to-netherlands


> *Last-minute decision means veteran Art Boon could have son on commemoration trip to Netherlands *
> 
> By Laura Cudworth, The Beacon Herald
> Friday, May 1, 2015 2:26:24 EDT PM
> ...


----------



## mariomike (1 May 2015)

To add to Blackadder1916's post:  "Statement from Avon Maitland District School Board's Ted Doherty":
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/school-board-decides-to-let-teacher-travel-with-war-vet-dad-art-boon-1.3057358


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 May 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> This is becoming surreal.
> 
> http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/05/01/last-minute-decision-means-veteran-art-boon-could-have-his-son-along-on-commemoration-trip-to-netherlands



"We're not not saying that he might not not get in trouble if he chooses to not not go to work next week, but we're not not not ruling out that there might not not be repercussions.  We hope this clears up our position in this matter."


----------



## Loachman (1 May 2015)

Whenever I think that my respect for this board has reached the lowest level possible...


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Somebody from 4 RCR, but I do not recognize him.


Thanks for that.

Interesting phrasing ....


> .... “sort out any legalities following his return” ....


As much as I'd like to see the son get the time off, it makes one wonder what we're NOT hearing about the teacher's situation/relationship/history re:  the board.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> As much as I'd like to see the son get the time off, it makes one wonder what we're NOT hearing about the teacher's situation/relationship/history re:  the board.



Did not the head of the board mention that they already had in the past granted permission for Mr. Boon to accompany his father overseas on several occasions?


----------



## Loachman (2 May 2015)

Yes.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Did not the head of the board mention that they already had in the past granted permission for Mr. Boon to accompany his father overseas on several occasions?





			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> Yes.


I've read that in more than one place, but like media coverage of some labour-management issues, I wonder if there's more that's been left _un_said.

Either way, safe travels to Mr. Boon Sr. and whoever escorts him


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2015)

Yes, agreed.  I hope the Boon's have an excellent visit.


I wish I could have gone to Holland with my dad, especially at my age and life experience now.


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2015)

> Late Thursday, Rick sought to attain his leave through the Employment Standards Act.



Out of curiosity, I looked up "Family Caregiver Leave" in the ESA. 
http://www.labour.gov.on.ca/english/es/pubs/guide/caregiver.php

According to the Act, "Family caregiver leave is unpaid, job-protected leave of up to eight weeks per calendar year per specified family member."
"The eight weeks can be taken consecutively or separately."

"Care or support includes, but is not limited to: providing psychological or emotional support;"



> Doherty said he has “grave concerns” about whether the request for unpaid leave is valid under the act, but there’s no time for a fair hearing.




Not an expert in employment law, but ( as I understand the Act ) I don't believe there is a need for a hearing ( fair or otherwise ) with the Employer to ask permission:

1) "An employee must inform the employer in writing that he or she will be taking a family caregiver leave of absence."

2) "The employee does not have to have the medical certificate before he or she can start the leave, but a certificate must eventually be obtained."

Bon voyage!


----------



## observor 69 (2 May 2015)

From todays Toronto Sun:

Vet and his son are off to the Netherlands

http://www.torontosun.com/2015/05/01/vet-and-his-son-are-off-to-the-netherlands


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2015)

> Vet and his son are off to the Netherlands



Grandson as well.  

"World War Two veteran Art Boon, his son Rick Boon, and grandson Cpl. Jamie Boon are ready to fly to the Netherlands as they walk to the departure gate at Toronto Pearson International Airport"


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 May 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I've read that in more than one place, but like media coverage of some labour-management issues, I wonder if there's more that's been left _un_said.



Sure sounds like that to me...........


----------



## Loachman (2 May 2015)

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/05/01/last-minute-decision-means-veteran-art-boon-could-have-his-son-along-on-commemoration-trip-to-netherlands

After a national uproar, a Stratford veteran’s son gets to accompany his father to milestone anniversary overseas 

By Laura Cudworth, The Beacon Herald 

Saturday, May 2, 2015 12:24:06 EDT AM  


STRATFORD - When Art Boon got the message the Second World War had ended he was in a German barnyard drinking warm unpasteurized milk.

He was happy to have it, but he made sure to have a proper drink the next day when he was moved out to Oldenburg.

When he arrives in The Netherlands on Saturday he won't have to settle for warm milk. The drink he has 70 years later will, no doubt, taste just as wonderful as the one he had the day after VE Day. When he raises a glass this time to mark the end of the war he will do it with his son Rick and grandson Jamie.

It has been a long road to get here.

Teacher Rick Boon had applied for unpaid leave to act as a caregiver for his father on the trip but that request was denied by the Avon Maitland District School Board, in part because he had been granted leave for trips like this in the past.

Despite a letter-writing campaign and petition started by renowned musician Loreena McKennitt, strong political intervention and public rallies, the board stuck to its guns. Then just hours before Boon was scheduled to fly out Friday, the board made an announcement.

At about noon, director of education Ted Doherty sent out a statement saying Rick Boon would not be directed to attend work next week. Rick Boon filed for a personal leave of absence under the Employment Standards Act which Doherty said he saw for the first time late in the day Thursday. As a result, there was no time for a fair hearing into the matter.

"If Mr. Boon chooses to go to The Netherlands, we will sort out the legalities following his return. It should be clearly understood that Mr. (Rick) Boon will not face any disciplinary action from the board," Doherty said.

Early Friday afternoon, Art Boon was trying to pack a suitcase as his phone continued to ring, much as it had this past week.

The best call he got was the one telling him Rick could go with him.

"It was a lot of relief," he said. "I was happy to hear that finally we can go and do what we planned in the first place. It's the company and the medical part I need. It's like losing your right hand."

Before Rick started travelling with him, his wife was his travelling companion but she's no longer able to travel.

For her part McKennitt was delighted to hear Rick Boon is able to go.

"I'm deeply grateful this result has come about," she said.

She extended her gratitude toward the general public, students, politicians and some inside the school board. She is still interested in pursuing a social covenant between the people of Canada and the men and women who have served, are serving still, and their families.

For Art Boon, this trip to The Netherlands will be about a lot more than raising a glass, of course. There will be parades and ceremonies and visits to cemeteries hosted by a welcoming and grateful Dutch government and people.

"I presume this will likely be the last large one they do. Five years from now everyone will be 95 to 100 years old," he said.

When Boon goes into the cemeteries, the trip becomes a very personal experience.

"Going into those cemeteries is very tough," he said.

It took 50 years, but in one of the Dutch cemeteries he finally found one of his Hamlet Public School chums, Harold Hilderley.

"It's a sad thing when you finally locate someone and you find them between two friends," he said.

"It's tougher to go to ceremonies than it used to be, too. That's just getting older."

That well-deserved drink he finally got the day after the war ended was a quiet one.

"We were exhausted by that time. No one was jumping around celebrating."

Boon is 90, his jumping around days are behind him. But the warm Dutch gratitude he experienced 70 years ago, he knows he'll experience again and again. It comes not only from the population that experienced the horrors of the war but also their children. Each time he has gone back he's made lasting friendships with families there and he plans to make time for them, too.

laura.cudworth@sunmedia.ca


----------



## Loachman (2 May 2015)

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/05/01/will-vet-get-wish-granted-last-minute

Sun gets action: Veteran's wish granted 	

By Joe Warmington, Toronto Sun 

Friday, May 1, 2015 10:11:22 EDT PM 

STRATFORD  - In this war of words, feelings were the only that got hurt.

The country was not as fortunate back in World War Two.

In the end, the Avon Maitland District School board caved to the pressure — long after there was time to save face but just in time to allow one of their teachers to travel with his 90-year-old Second World War veteran father to the 70th anniversary of the liberation of the Netherlands.

Tank gunner Art Boon and his 57-year-old son Rick, should not have been pushed to the brink like that. It is good that it is over but what happened here should be addressed.

A lot of people were pushed to the limit and it was unnecessary.

"Oh well," said Art Boon moments after hearing the board has reversed its stance and would allow his son to take leave so the he could get on the Friday flight to Europe. "Lots of baseball games are won in the ninth inning."

This one was pulled out with two outs in the ninth inning and two strikes on the batter, too.

It seems there was a loophole found in the filing of the paperwork but no one is fully explaining it. The real reason is that the public wouldn’t accept it because it appeared to be mean spirited.

But the fighting is over.

"It wasn’t necessary," said Art Boon of the controversy. "This should have been settled a long time ago."

Instead, just six hours before they were set to motor the two-hour drive to Pearson International, word came of the dogged and determined board’s retreat.

"I am thrilled because I really am most comfortable with Rick with me," said the veteran of both the battle for the Netherlands and the storming of Juno Beach on D-Day.

Art Boon teased it may have been just as hard to win this battle.

But then he gets serious. He knows they don’t compare.

"We lost 7,000 men that went and a lot more over the course of the whole war," he said. "They all sacrificed so that any of us can have this life."

One of the lost was almost Art Boon, himself.

A bullet killed a man named John Owen Gibbons that under regular circumstances could have hit Boon.

"He was older than me so it was rare for him to be out of the tank first or before me," Boon recalled of the Owen Sound-area native. "I was usually the first one out."

It was different on Feb. 8, 1945.

"For some reason, he was the first one out and as soon as he was he was hit," said Boon. "He was hit with a sniper's shot. He was essentially killed right there but he died two days later on Feb. 10. I was devastated. I was very close to him."

When he and Rick get to Groesbeek Cemetery in the Netherlands, he will going to Grave XV. G. 14 where John is buried.

"I think about him all the time," Boon said. "It should have been me. I have thought about that a lot over the years and it bothered me lot up until a few years ago when I realized it's fate, I guess."

There are many other soldiers, airmen and sailors with similar stories of sacrifice.

But for Boon to have to deal with this week's red tape sideshow was unfair.

"I did find it stressful and I could have done without it," said the veteran. "I hope it never happens again to another veteran."

Durham MP and Veteran's Affairs minister Erin O’Toole, himself a veteran who was an RCAF helicopter pilot, guaranteed that he will do everything he can to ensure that it doesn't. He, as well as other cabinet ministers in the Harper government, were working behind the scenes to right the bureaucratic wrong that had transpired this week.

"I had spoken to Mr. Doherty earlier in the week and I had urged reconsideration and for everybody to not trip over the rules," O'Toole said. "It came late but I am glad there is a way to make this happen and Art and his son Rick will be able to share this special liberation celebration with the Dutch people."

O'Toole also telephoned Art Boon upon hearing the news.

"I have heard from so many people just how much you are respected and not just because you are a veteran but because you are a veteran who serves and helps other veterans," said O'Toole.

Boon said veterans of all Canadian wars are just that. It doesn't matter the time or the conflict. If you serve, you serve.

"I was over in a cemetery in France in 2010 when I met I got to talk for about 10 minutes with Prime Minister Harper and that is what we talked about," said Boon. "He has so much respect for those who serve."

Boon wanted O'Toole to pass along thanks to the prime minister in which he had a message.

But he may be able to tell him face to face.

"I am going to arrange for some time for you to meet again," said O'Toole. "I will see you and Rick in Holland in a day or so."

It's something that just didn’t look possible earlier Friday.

But the efforts of a lot of people, including singer Loreena McKennitt, an honorary colonel in the RCAF and a Stratford resident, paid off.

"I am deeply grateful that through the combined efforts of so many, including those within the Avon Maitland School Board, we are now able to enjoy the fruits of these efforts, in seeing Mr. Rick Boon accompany his father to the celebrations in the Netherlands," McKennitt said. "I know I am not alone in being so touched by the many Canadians and people beyond, whom I’ve never met, and who have shown their unwavering support for the Boon family."

She added she does "not wish to frame this journey we have taken together as one of winning or losing, but rather of being on a path of learning together. It has afforded us all the opportunity to be solders of democracy."


----------



## Loachman (11 May 2015)

http://www.stratfordbeaconherald.com/2015/05/08/stratford-veteran-art-boon-will-participate-in-three-mile-parade-in-apeldoorn-saturday-to-mark-liberation-of-the-netherlands

NETHERLANDS LIBERATION: Happy to return to Holland with his son, Second World War veteran Art Boon of Stratford was greeted by a 100-year-old woman he hadn’t seen since 1945

Stratford Veteran Art Boon will participate in three-mile parade in Apeldoorn to mark liberation of The Netherlands 

By Laura Cudworth, The Beacon Herald 

Friday, May 8, 2015 8:13:46 EDT PM 

Seventy years ago, veteran Art Boon was one of thousands of Canadian soldiers fighting to liberate the Netherlands from the Nazis.

This week, Boon stood in the Hotel de Wereld on the same spot where the German high command formally surrendered to the Canadians on May 5, 1945, two days before Germany's unconditional surrender ended the Second World War in Europe.

"I was just standing right by it. I had never been over there before," Boon said by phone from the Netherlands of the hotel in Wageningen, a Dutch city where the surrender to Canada took place.

What Boon saw of the tiny country as a young soldier, he saw from inside a tank.

But Tuesday, the 90-year-old travelled two hours in the back of a cab arranged by Prime Minister Stephen Harper to get to the hotel in Wageningen. Boon and the prime minister shook hands in the lobby and spoke for about 15 minutes.

"I covered more land in a day than in a month during wartime," said Boon, a decorated veteran who fought his way through Europe with Canadian forces.

Invited by the Dutch government to help celebrate the 70th anniversary of its liberation, Boon made international headlines just trying to get there.

The Stratford-area school board that employs his son, Rick Boon, wouldn't grant the teacher's request for unpaid leave to accompany his father to Holland, leading to huge public outcry.

In the end, the son took Boon overseas, anyway, filing a request for personal leave under Ontario's labour law. The Avon Maitland District school board said it would sort out the legalities afterward.

The trip was Art Boon's second time meeting Harper. The first was by chance at a Canadian war cemetery in France.

It's been an eventful week for Boon and the small number of other Canadian veterans who were able to return to the Netherlands, a country that was on its knees and starving after a five-year occupation until the Canadians and other Allies showed up.

The largest 70th-anniversary liberation event will be a 5-km parade in Apeldoorn Saturday, with about 300,000 Dutch citizens expected to attend.

"It will be a big one. In ’95, the city is normally 100,000, but it was 300,000," Boon said, recalling the 50th anniversary celebration. "They had to close down the roads. It will be the same again (Saturday). They’ll be from all over the country and all over Canada."

Besides his son, Boon was accompanied overseas by his grandson, Jamie.

While the lead-up to the trip was tough, with the school board relenting only hours before their departure, Rick Boon said the journey has been gratifying.

"It’s been one of those experiences I wouldn’t have wanted to miss with my father."

With this year's ceremony expected to be the last big milestone anniversary for many of the vets, whose average age is 95, it appeared the Dutch were making an even bigger effort this year to honour them.

"In five years, there won’t be all that many here," Art Boon said.

A highlight for the Boon family was the chance to meet up with old friends.

A 100-year-old woman Art Boon hadn’t seen since 1945 came out in her wheelchair to celebrate.

"It was a thrill to talk to her again," Boon said.

The Boons fly home Sunday.


----------

